# Processing payments but making customer feel he/she hasn't left website?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I would totally use PayPal but I don't like it because it has a paypal logo on the processing page. is there a way to get rid of that?

or is there something else similar to paypal, in which i can process orders, but processing company won't have their logo on the page?


----------



## DES-Man (May 13, 2008)

You might check if you have any local businesses that handle payments like PayPal. They are more likely to allow you to use your logo in the payment process.

Depending on your customers, seeing PayPal may not be a bad thing. PayPal is trusted at this point and is familiar to many eBay customers. At the end of the day, customers just want to buy your merchandise without worrying about identity theft. Maybe you can "talk" them up... for example, "We are proud to use PayPal for processing your order - trusted and secure!"


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you had trouble with customers not wanting to pay through PayPal? I agree with Doug. You might want to reinforce potential customer's confidence in PayPal. Another way to do this would be to provide a link to PayPal so customers can check out PP before they pruchase.


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Depending on your website ( I assume this is for a website?) you can get PayPal Pro integrated payments system that will make the checkout process look and feel like your own sites checkout with only a few PayPal logos. If your talking about using PayPal for your "in shop" customers, then my advice is to get a real merchant bank account and use a card reader.

For one, swiped "card reader" transactions are MUCH less costly than typed in or PayPal transaction fees. Second if your accepting credit cards, and your a legitimate business getting a merchant account is simply a good idea as it will offer your company many more payment options, like check verification and re-occurring charges. Many of them will also integrate into accounting software like QuickBooks making invoicing much faster, and accurate.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yuwmic said:


> I would totally use PayPal but I don't like it because it has a paypal logo on the processing page. is there a way to get rid of that?
> 
> or is there something else similar to paypal, in which i can process orders, but processing company won't have their logo on the page?


PayPal has a "PayPal Website Payments Pro" option that is like a regular merchant account that makes the credit card processing more transparent to your visitors. It costs like $20 per month.

Otherwise, you need to get a regular "merchant account"


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Rodney is right, paypal payments pro has it so that they dont leave your site for processing. The fee now is $30 per month, it went up a while back by $10 per month. But it works well and your customer can pay with paypal or credit card. The page has your own website header so it matches your site, of course you have to set it up  but it works for everything I need.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

PayPal is the most recognized payment processor in the world. I would encourage you to let your customers know that you take it. Also stress that you take cards as well, even if only through PayPal. 

And you can also save yourself the need of an SSL certificate and possible higher costs from your hosting company for a dedicated IP if you let the processing be done on PayyPal's secure site. 

You can run your business as you wish, but I'd encourage you to let the world know you use PayPal and their card information is totally safe, because it is never entered on your website. You cannot steal, lose, allow to be hacked or anything else with something you never have. That in itself makes for a good security statement.

The fact that everything happens with PayPal can be a selling point.
.


----------



## dalessandro12 (May 27, 2008)

peteVA said:


> PayPal is the most recognized payment processor in the world. I would encourage you to let your customers know that you take it. Also stress that you take cards as well, even if only through PayPal.
> 
> The fact that everything happens with PayPal can be a selling point.
> .


I completely agree. Paypal is known around the world, processes ALL forms of payments including e-checks and of course Paypal accounts, and they even give you the code necessary for integrating the shopping cart / payment forms into your website. I compared them with Costco and a few others and their transaction fees are relatively low as well. 

Im still building my website, but I know who I am going with. Does anyone else have any experience with them?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While PayPal is very well known, there are also a good amount of customers who don't know about PayPal. People who are first time internet buyers or not internet savvy may not know who PayPal is and they may not know why they are being transferred to another site that they are not doing business with to make a payment and enter credit card details. 

If you have earned the customers trust to get them to shop on YOUR site, then you send them to ANOTHER site to pay, you do run the risk of losing the customer all together.

There's also a good amount of people who DO know PayPal and refuse to do business with them. These "anti paypal" people will not shop at any store that only accepts paypal. Those are more lost sales.

So while I agree that PayPal is a hugely popular payment processor, there are reasons to keep the customer on your site using your own real merchant account. I think accepting PayPal *as well* is very important. There is yet another section of people who ONLY look for stores that accept PayPal because they keep "spending money" in their PayPal account and they prefer to only pay that way. 

But, in my opinion, PayPal as the "only" option *to me* should be a "stepping stone" for your site, not the final destination.



dalessandro12 said:


> Im still building my website, but I know who I am going with. Does anyone else have any experience with them?


You may want to start a new topic for your question so that it can get the proper attention


----------

